# Adult Furry (Anthro) Movies/TV shows, will they ever happen?



## TetsuoHaneda (Jun 17, 2015)

Zootopia has released its teaser and of course people are talking about it, since this is a "furry movie." This got me to thinking, if this movie succeeds, will it inspire more movies with anthro characters, and no humans? Heck, will there be anthro movies/tv shows that have an adult audience in mind? I know about Fritz the Cat and Conker, but that's really few and far between. I think another question is, can _we_ make it happen? Many of us at the furry community are capable of doing decent webcomics, but can we do animated furry movies? Tell me there's a kickstarter for these things.

I want to hear your thoughts on the situation. (And I want to know if I'm posting in the right forum)


----------



## Drexel97 (Jun 18, 2015)

*coughs* Rocket Raccoon! haha I loved GOTG and I'd say Rocket was well a furry, and id say with that black light comment that Chris Prat made kind of hinted at it being an adultish movie! I don't know if it would happen all too often but hey if someone said they were making a furry movie for adults, I'd be intrigued. as for TV #dogwithablog brah! thats some quality entertainment! I could watch that all day without pointing a gun down my throat! haha yeah... but hey cool Idea! lets make a movie, we could totally makke something better than Tommy Wiseau's "the Room!" I don't think that would say all that much but hey its a good place to start!


----------



## Sylox (Jun 18, 2015)

Technically we do have this with shows like Family Guy that have introduced Anthro characters; some with recurring parts like Brian and Tim (Cleveland Show)


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (Jun 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Technically we do have this with shows like Family Guy that have introduced Anthro characters; some with recurring parts like Brian and Tim (Cleveland Show)



Yeah but, these are just two anthro characters in a huge cast of human characters, so they don't really count. At least to me. (Besides, I don't think Seth Macfarlane is a furry, or at least an anthro artist)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2015)

_*thread spirals out of control arguing what qualifies as "adult" and "Furry" in television, like the "Furry Anime" thread  *_

This is what I thought of after reading the OP:
​ 


 
Here's the discussion thread:
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1259814-Bojack-Horseman?highlight=bojack


----------



## Plash (Jun 19, 2015)

To be honest, BoJack Horseman feels like a great answer to the OP's question. It's aimed at an older audience, it has a huge cast of furry characters (with humans alongside them, but still) but whether it ushers in a new era of maturer furry programming feels kind of unlikely.

The whole talking animals thing has typically been the preserve of children's entertainment, either because kids like animals or because it helps to disguise the fact that they're being educated. Arthur feels like an example of this: it's pretty obviously meant to be a learning experience, just listen to the theme song. But for adults, they're going to be less likely to get enthused about a furry show aimed at them unless they have a specific interest in the idea to begin with

I feel like I'm going to make this point over and over again, but regardless: BoJack Horseman isn't a terrible show, but I'd be damned if I knew why the main character is a horse. It doesn't really have any connection to his laziness, his flash-in-the-pan TV career, or any of his struggles or personality traits. It's just…there, and feels more like a way of making the show surreal and grab people's attention rather than adding anything significant to the show itself.

And that's the big problem. Mature shows won't typically use animals because the majority of adult stories don't need animals to be successful or make their point. Considering the negative connotations surrounding anthro animals in some circles, it might even be counter-intuitive.


----------

